# Camping at San Juan Nr Aguilas Spain



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

This is for Colin (Nomad) and anyone else parked up at San Juan.....We called into Bellavista campsite when we left you and discovered they have stopped allowing "in transits" to dump waste and sewage or even fill up with fresh water! Could you tell your neighbour as I mentioned to him that it was an option if the problem still existed at the palms.
Nice to meet you all
Marion and Mike
Aguilas389


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Marion and Mike, just home this last few days and read your post.
I have never needed to use Bellavista, as the filling station by playa Carolina is always helpful or also Puerto Del Rey has all facilities.
Thanks. Colin


----------

